# wild green tree frog



## lizardsNturtles (Feb 10, 2009)

im lucky i get green frogs around but i thought after a saved one after it rained that hey i should take pictures of the ones i find well i dont know much about them but i wet my hands when i saved it.


----------



## wallysnakemate (Feb 12, 2009)

*good work u should wet your hands there great animals*
*ive got tadpoles in my pond they make a cool sound when *
*it going to rain!*
*great shots!!!*


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 12, 2009)

wally, that has got to be the HARDEST font to read. Must you?

Nice frog. They're great to find around.


----------



## Lars K (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a great-looking GTF there! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice one! I remember when I was younger I was at straddie, and went to the bathroom which was just outside, then something lunged from the toilet and at me, it turned out to be a Gtf!


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Feb 13, 2009)

lol


----------

